# Autosol on headlights?!



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guys

I came across the following video and it looks like it works:






I can't find anyone else who has tried it
Is this a bad idea on newer UV protected headlights?
I have an Audi A4 B7 for reference.

Thanks


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

might try that on my headlights


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually found a similar discussion here with some pics too, but again, it's on older style lights.
The main thing I'd be worried about is removing the protection on the headlights. That was the only thing that stopped me wetsanding my lights.
I'm now considering this just to get some of scratches out without removing too much of a layer or protection.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Used megs metal polish for finishing down wet sanding on my mums headlights.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its an abrasive so valid product, people used tooth paste also.

Seen brasso used on lacquered wooden dashes to good affect also, to remove the fine scratches.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Used megs metal polish for finishing down wet sanding on my mums headlights.


May I ask what sealant/protecting product you used when you'd completed the job?
I don't want to leave my headlights missing a vital protective layer


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

There wouldn't be a protective layer on headlights prior to wet sanding. The headlights will be made from glass or plastic, there is unlikely to be any clearcoat on them to worry about.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheers Sammatty, It's just I read comments on a thread about wetsanding where somebody had complained their headlights had clouded over after a few weeks. If I just polish and shine them up as fine as possible, I should be ok?


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

You should be fine, I would be tempted to add a normal paint work sealer, just to make them easier to clean. The clouding over, I suspect, would be caused by not sufficiently removing polishing oils (with for instance IPA). The polishing oils would fill some very slight scratches caused by wet sanding, these would then be revealed by washing removing the oils. 

If you finish the polish down sufficiently and remove the polishing oils, you should not have a problem with clouding over.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

i have used toothpaste before,might have to try some of my autosol


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Autosol works pretty well on plastic car lights, surprised not many on DW mention it. SRP is good for afterwards and you have use any of your waxes to add a little protection if need be


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Autosol's something that always lives in my toolkit tbh, great for jobs like this.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Autosol works pretty well on plastic car lights, surprised not many on DW mention it. SRP is good for afterwards and you have use any of your waxes to add a little protection if need be


I've got some Plast-x. Would that work in place of the SRP?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Plast-X is pretty good stuff too i find, It's obviously a dedicated plastic cleaner & polish so you might not need anything after. It all depends on how bad the lights are. You can wax them whenever you are happy with how they look.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, the car had done predominantely motorway miles when I bought it a few months ago, and although Plast-x has bought some of the shine back I was hoping Autosol would take a few more of the lighter scratches out that plast-x couldn't.
No harm in giving it a go I suppose. Should be doing my exhaust tips and lights this weekend if the weather isn't too bad. I'll put up some before and after shots of the headlights if there's an actual difference


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

I have put in about 3 different threads now, pictures from cloudy headlights using autosol to restore them... I will post again 
Worked brilliant!

Before










After










I polished them up after with dome DJ Lime prime just to restore a bit of clarity after the Autosol


----------

